# From study to work in Japan



## realtyred

Hi guys, I've been reading the post threads and I'm heartened to see quite a number of relocation success stories.  To those who've done it, your stories give me hope, thanks for that.

I've just graduated from a bachelor degree in law from the UK and I am about to apply for a 1.5-2 years course learning Japanese in Japan to pursue my dream of eventually living there. When I graduate I would have something called a technical associate degree, which allows me to find work relating to what i've studied, which would mean translating or interpreting. If that's so, I was wondering what I should do upon completion of the degree, whether to find work as soon as possible or to come back and be based in a Japanese company so that they'd send me back over. 

Does anyone know success stories of application with just a technical degree? And also, which option would be best if I wanted to find work as soon as I graduate? 

I'd really appreciate some suggestions, advice, support from all you knowledgeable people out there, I hope you can help me out.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Have you looked at teaching English chap?


----------



## Halcyon92

Hi there,

I went to KICL in Kyoto for a year, entering with intermediate level, and graduated with enough proficiency to land a job rather quickly. The school is in Kyoto which is a great city IMO.

The tuition was about $6000 a semester I believe, not including housing etc but you can get a part time job teaching to help out financially.

Good luck!

Dan


----------

